# What advice do you have to offer!?



## Trevor (Oct 20, 2011)

Hey Guys,

I am 25 and always open to good advice. I have always been one to ask as many questions as possible and try to learn from what i hear. I have learned many life lessons over the years, but some only come with age. 

What advice on life, money, marriage, ect do you have to offer? What have you learned over the years to be true or bring success?

It is funny, i ask so many people and a lot of the same answers pop up no matter what their age/background.

Thanks so much for your time D:


----------



## Apatheticviews (Mar 21, 2010)

"Don't put your $%^$% in crazy"


----------



## arkirshner (May 10, 2005)

Learn what the existentialists mean by "existence precedes essence" and the "absurd". 

Develop a sense of irony.

As Joseph Campbell said, follow your bliss.


----------



## phyrpowr (Aug 30, 2009)

My Dad was fond of Teddy Roosevelt's dictum: Do the best you can, with what you have, where you are


----------



## Regillus (Mar 15, 2011)

If you don't have a college degree in something practical - get one. It'll pay endless benefits as the years go by. Also, either get a degree in finance with emphasis on investing in stocks, bonds, and commodities or study it on your own. Having a good income from a source other than your job makes things so much easier.


----------



## StevenRocks (May 24, 2005)

If someone shows you who they are, believe them.


----------



## Bjorn (May 2, 2010)

The classic quality clothes I bought 10 years ago that had a perfect fit around the shoulders and a loose fit around the waist still fit me really really well.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

"Illegitimus Non Carborundum" or in English,
...................................................Don't let the Bast*rds Wear You Down!


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

"Do What you want in life, never procrastinate".


----------



## blue suede shoes (Mar 22, 2010)

Trevor said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> I am 25 and always open to good advice. I have always been one to ask as many questions as possible and try to learn from what i hear. I have learned many life lessons over the years, but some only come with age.
> 
> ...


Could you please tell us some of the same answers that keep popping up?


----------



## StoryTroy (Nov 8, 2008)

My advice to anyone of your age:

When you can, pay cash.

Teach yourself to eat well now rather than trying to readjust your diet when you are 40 and wearing a 48R jacket.

Take chances. This applies to love and career alike.

Have at least a few friends who are double, even triple, your own age.

Take the time to really _learn_ your business, no matter what that business may be.

Protect at least some of your time. I worked eighty hours a week for years, and one day looked up to discover that I had nothing to show for it except slightly nicer "stuff" than many happier men had.

Practice memorizing the names of your coworkers and the other people you encounter regularly.

If your hobby is the same thing as your job, get another hobby.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

"always enjoy life and take risks sometimes".


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

LOL. "When you have them by their short hairs, their hearts and minds will follow!" :devil:


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

"always go with your gut feeling".


----------



## sirchandler (May 28, 2010)

"What advice on.......marriage,....do you have to offer?" 


There is no perfect woman.


----------



## mgeissler (Jan 5, 2006)

Stay in college as long as possible.

Having kids is the greatest joy in life (coming from a guy who did not like or want kids).

Family really is the most important thing in life.

Be nice and considerate to everybody.


----------



## mgeissler (Jan 5, 2006)

And, make sure you still spend time with the "guys". It keeps you sane when you are married with kids.


----------



## Starch (Jun 28, 2010)

Free advice is worth about what you pay for it.


----------



## PatentLawyerNYC (Sep 21, 2007)

Hire the best patent lawyer you can afford.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

sirchandler said:


> "What advice on.......marriage,....do you have to offer?"
> 
> There is no perfect woman.


"never go to bed angry".


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

"marriage is a give and take situation".


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

Howard said:


> "marriage is a give and take situation".


I give, she takes!!

"Jane, stop this crazy thing. JANE!!"


----------



## dawgvet (Mar 15, 2009)

Spend your time freely, not your money! Learn how to live within your means, and practice saving 20% of your income each payday no matter what. Read Dave Ramsey's book on personal finance. Work hard on developing relationships with those that mean the most to you. If your grandparents are still alive, make time to talk to them, if not, talk to as many people that are 65+yrs old. Experience is a great teacher but horribly expensive! Learn from others' mistakes.


----------



## bblizzard (Nov 21, 2011)

You know, you don't have to worry or think of anything else as long as you're enjoying yourself -work, school etc. and you're not hurting other people.. just be thankful of what you have and don't waste your time on regret.. 

don't be afraid to take risks.


----------



## Chouan (Nov 11, 2009)

Travel now whilst you're unaware of the dangers and not worried by the cost. By the time you're older you'll be more aware, thus more worried, thus less likely to do so.


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

^^^

Also, you are more likely to stay in dumpy/cheap Hotels and Hostels now than when you get older and know better!!


----------



## arnaudr (Oct 30, 2011)

Life is tough. Loving a woman and being love back probably makes living life the easiest.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

"Never give up on a good thing"


----------



## mrkleen (Sep 21, 2007)

The best advice I can give is to ignore advice. Life is too short to be distracted by the opinions of others.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

"It's your life, it's what you make of it".


----------



## Bucksfan (May 25, 2008)

Some really good one-liners here. I'll add a few of my own thoughts. 

Travel now, before you lack the time and money to do so.
Find someone who you can love and respect, and demand the same from them (and constantly strive to earn it).
Make time for your family.


----------



## DukeGrad (Dec 28, 2003)

Young man

Very nice post
College seems to be a push here. I concur.
First, set your long term goal in life ( retirement) I recommed service, some can not do this.
Any job you do, bust your gut. Become the best janitor, best orderly.
This sets you for a pattern for your future.
I dentify a field you may like, then pursue it. I was a medic in the service, and went on to further things.
You need a good, solid base before anything else.
Take your time, it takes 50-60 years, to become a success. You will be looked upon for wisdom, then you know.
I agree with the comment, when you fall, get up, and do not let the bastards get you down.
I practiced medicine for 30 years. I can tell you, 8 out of 10 people are nuts/rude!!
When you make a mistake and fall, it is these falls, and the knowledge you get from them, that make you better. You are learning.
At your new jobs, ask questions, you are learning.
To this date, I have 2 kids out of graduate school
The simple basic principles of life: Sleep well, eat correctly, exercise every day.
Every day, wake up, smile and start your day with making someone laugh
More importanly, never say/talk about someone, until you sit for a few seconds, and think about their situation.

This means, even a fat, ugly person, black, gay or what have you. Give them the decency of your thoughts. You would be shocked at how much heartache is out there, and how unfair people can be.
Treat all as your equal, even whe you succedd.
Have compassion, caring for all.

When you have this, your bride will be there.
After 59 years of work, military, in retrospect. The rules are very simple. Live the life you want, love who you want. And enjoy.

And read a lot of poetry!
Good Luck


----------



## DukeGrad (Dec 28, 2003)

Poetry
I say poetry. In the servcie you hear God and country. The bible has some powerful sayings.

I love poetry, when you are alone, down in the dumps. Feeling dismal. There is so, so mcuh beauty in poetry.
I have thousands that I love.
I share one that always leaves me at rest.
It was done by a black femal poet.
Corrine Roosevetl Robinson: The path that leads to No Where.
It is a powerful start, frightening in the first part. Starts with a storm, and dark clouds etc.
The ending will leave you with joy, relief.
Google this y friend. I am computerdumb and can not get the link.
A lot more.
Music is another way to seek relief as well y friend
Nice day
Off to the gym
Jim


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Always do right–this will gratify some and astonish the rest.


----------



## ThomasK (Jul 7, 2010)

Read "The Millionaire Next Door." 

There's another good book called Eight Mindful Steps to Happiness or something like that. Even if you're not Buddhist, much of it is good advice for everyday living.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

"Always try to listen to your heart".


----------



## flylot74 (Jul 26, 2007)

Life is a short meaningless journey filled with emptiness and pain. Get laid as often as you can! 

Seriously though, as an old guy I can only recommend what NOT to do. Try not to behave in a way that will lead to regrets later in life. It's the pains you inflict on others that will haunt you the older you get. The agony of a lost friend or loved one is often caused by the regrets in how we treated them. The pain of guilt and shame....


----------



## Orsini (Apr 24, 2007)

Get a fee only adviser. 

Pay yourself first. 

Diversify. 

Buy and hold. 

Avoid debt generally. 

Have an emergency fund and an emergency plan. 

Don't get busted. 

Don't cheat on your old lady. 

Don't let your weight get out of control. 

Don't take pictures of yourself breaking the law! 

Let somebody else test the car.

911 is an expert's car. 

It is better to be asked "Why did you retire?" than to be asked "Why haven't you retired yet?"


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

Trevor said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> I am 25 and always open to good advice. I have always been one to ask as many questions as possible and try to learn from what* i *hear. I have learned many life lessons over the years, but some only come with age.
> 
> ...


Image is important, even proper grammer and capitalization in a Forum message.

Also find something you really love to do and do it. Money will follow.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

flylot74 said:


> Life is a short meaningless journey filled with emptiness and pain. Get laid as often as you can!
> 
> Seriously though, as an old guy I can only recommend what NOT to do. Try not to behave in a way that will lead to regrets later in life. It's the pains you inflict on others that will haunt you the older you get. The agony of a lost friend or loved one is often caused by the regrets in how we treated them. The pain of guilt and shame....


I agree withe first one.


----------



## Apatheticviews (Mar 21, 2010)

Life is the longest thing you can do. Make it count.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

"Don't procrastinate, Do what you need to do".


----------



## pweller (May 21, 2008)

This may sound obvious, but take the time to make good decisions. This seems to be the #1 thing that determines a person's success or failure. A good decision should be rational, not emotional, and sometimes the right decision/action is not the easy or comfortable one. Don't make a decision from a position of fear (like the saying 'you either live your dreams or you live your fears').

Look for what I call 'models of success', that is people or businesses that are successful and follow their lead. There's no need to reinvent the wheel. Don't waste your time talking to idiots or losers, they'll only drag you down. You want to surround yourself with people who are more successful than you are and learn from them.

It's normal to be afraid sometimes, but don't let that stop you.


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

*wisdom*

In my experiencey the following have been proved right time and again over the years:"The grass isn't always greener on the other side""Don't judge a book by its cover"And my own personal one, which is a devleopment on the grass/greener adage is that, if you're happy with your life as it is now, then perhaps you're already in your perfect world, in your heaven. Life for me isn't always about searching, challenging, changing & developing one's self, it's about being content.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

"Don't let anyone put you up or put you down".


----------

